# GT #15: Houston Rockets (8-7) @ Phoenix Suns (11-3) - 11/28



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (11-3) vs Houston Rockets (8-7)*

*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6PCT/7AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Rockets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Rafer Alston [SG] Tracy McGrady [SF] Shane Battier [PF] Chuck Hayes [C] Yao Ming * 

*Suns last 5*, (4-1)

















*Suns have been placed on ELEVATED *​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hopefully we can rebound


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I kinda see the Suns being on the prowl for blood after the loss the Warriors' handed them. The game's going to come down to who can enforce their will on the tempo. If Phoenix gets it way for the most of the game, then it'll be a blowout. But if Houston is able to slow it down, then it'll be a close game, and of course you can never count out a team that has a player of T-Mac's caliber. It'll be an interesting game to see to say the least.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If we're all pissed about last game, imagine how the players feel!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, Amare with the dunk over Yao


9-9 early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 16-15. TO called. 5:35 left 

Nash with 7 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is awesome.

23-23. 2:09 left

Bell got called for a foul and then a T


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rockets had last shot and missed. Barbosa got the rebound jetted up the court and into the lane, missed, rebound Amare, with the lay in and foul with 2.5 secs left.

Suns up 28-27 at the end of 1.

Amare with 9 pts (4-5). He's wearing a head band. He done that lately? Feels like it's been 3 yrs since he's done it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shakey start in the 2nd. Need to quit turning the ball over. Damn.

43-33 Rockets. 

43-35. Nash just got a bucket.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion with the block, rebound and put in by Yao. Nash rushes it down and gets the the alley oop to Marion. 48-39.

Then Marion with the breakaway. Rockets still up 48-41.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the 3. Few Rocket misses. Amare then got fouled. Made a FT.

Rockets up 48-45. with 2:47 to go.

Marion's been everywhere. 10 pts, 3 rebs, 3 assists, 3 blks, and 3 stls so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with a nasty dunk over Yao.

Suns made a run there at the end of the 2nd.

Rockets up 56-52 at the half.

Nash with 18 pts, 4 assists.

Marion with 12 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assists, 4 blks


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, the Houston commentators ***** A LOT about the officiating. I mean, every telecast that I have to watch with these guys, they complain from the beginning to the end about the refereeing. Like we don't know the refs always suck. Just shut up about the refs, and fill the silence you morons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, I'm watching it in Chinese on the sopcast. I have no idea what they're saying. I'm just paying attention to the action.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

61-59. Amare gives the Suns the lead at the line


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What channel is that? I think I'd rather hear it in Chinese......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have hit their skid in this qrter. Can't score late in the 3rd


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Its a 4 pt game and we need to pick up our game! The Suns aren't looking very good this game.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

i blame barbosa for this loss.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

In the past times, I'd be upset about this. But I don't really care.......


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Barbosa is the stupidest ****ing kid in the world. He needs to realize that he isn't a blocking machine, and he needs to stay away from Yao.

And HOW THE **** DO WE LET FRANCIS AND ALSTON SCORE THE LAST BUCKETS?! We suck *******.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> In the past times, I'd be upset about this. But I don't really care.......


Lol, for some reason I feel the same way... The things I've complained about in the past games are the same things I'd be complaining about here, yet I guess just lost the will to do so right now, haha.

Anyways, I said this game would come down to tempo, and it did. Rockets were able to slow it down, get Yao involved consistently, and thus, have a chance to take down the Suns in the end, which they did.

Anyone notice that this team isn't really running and gunning like they used to? It's like something's missing this year. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone is too busy trying to fit into the offense that there are no clearly established roles in the offense. There are no plays or system that has placed everyone on the same page. So the players are out there busting their butts but can't get a consistent rhythm. I was hoping that they fixed it, but it has clearly come back to them. Last year it was the Suns leading off with the pick and roll, to the kick out for 3, to a cutter or to Nash to reset the play. This year I have no idea what they're doing. The offense is falling apart because everyone is trying to be a "great teammate" by helping the other but it's just killing the team. D'Antoni needs to address this. 

The Suns are living off of pure hustle and muscle right now. That will lead them to being Dallas. One and done.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Everyone is too busy trying to fit into the offense that there are no clearly established roles in the offense. There are no plays or system that has placed everyone on the same page. So the players are out there busting their butts but can't get a consistent rhythm. I was hoping that they fixed it, but it has clearly come back to them. Last year it was the Suns leading off with the pick and roll, to the kick out for 3, to a cutter or to Nash to reset the play. This year I have no idea what they're doing. The offense is falling apart because everyone is trying to be a "great teammate" by helping the other but it's just killing the team. D'Antoni needs to address this.
> 
> The Suns are living off of pure hustle and muscle right now. That will lead them to being Dallas. One and done.


i guess thats what one loss can do to a team this is what we did before the 3 games win


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> i guess thats what one loss can do to a team this is what we did before the 3 games win


The win streak covered it up. The Suns needed to start 1-5 again so that they could right the ship. It's especially difficult to get a good groove when Barbosa and Bell are injured.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, I understand that the Suns are still gelling as team, and we won't see this team at full gear until midseason. And yes, Barbosa and Bell being hurt doesn't help, or that besides Nash and Marion, not everyone is conditioned enough right now.

But my main concern is that there's something else that's missing from this team, or at least bugging them. I read about it in 2-3 places and I'll probably make a thread about it later today to address it.


----------

